# Welcome to the iExperiment



## The Robot Cow (Aug 7, 2011)

Just a short introduction.
I've had android for the past 2 years and I've absolutely loved it, during this time i had a Droid 2 global(which was stolen), droid incredible(temporary), droid r2d2(bought from ebay), and the galaxy nexus(bought 3rd party as well and was running a 4.2 rom). I was finally able to officially upgrade then i played the waiting game to see what i would get. Surely the new nexus without a doubt but lets see what else there is out there. I did have the nokia lumia 920 in mind but windows always seem to be lacking(to me at least). So i decided to finally get an iPhone 5.

Now before this turns into a flame war i want to say this, the point of this is to provide my point of view on how i compare android to ios. I'm not trying to say which one is superior and the other to off and die.

Why the iPhone? I chose it because i really like the looks and feel of the device. I also didn't go with an android device because i didn't feel like the android's that Verizon has at this point were better than my nexus, and At&t seems to be the exclusive partner for the Lumia 920 and i don't feel like switching over just yet. 
Now that this is out of the way I can begin.

*Initial Impressions*
I wanted to have at least a week with the new phone under my belt before i can start picking at it. 

The first and major advantage of the iPhone over my previous phones is the amazing battery life(especially compared to my galaxy nexus with the extended battery) Being able to use my phone for a whole day and not be too worried about the battery life is a major plus. 

Another thing i like about the new phone is how smooth and fluid it feels, i've only had a couple instanced of lag. I used my nexus right beside it to make sure its not just the "new phone symptoms" and sure enough its not. 

For me this is a big one. For the first time i don't want to root/jailbreak my phone. Even i surprised myself with this, after always rooting my phone and flashing new roms 2 maybe 10 times a month i'm actually content with the phone. I thought the ios layout was going to seriously bug me, but after getting used to it i actually kinda like it. 

Stay tuned for the next update!


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Cool story.


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

I've always tossed around the idea of getting the latest iDevice but something always keeps me away from doing so. I would be interested to see opinions on how you like iOS compared to something like MIUI.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Biggest reason to not have an idevice is not even the device itself, it's itunes, because it's a POS app that's even worse if one uses windows.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

I've kicked around the idea of getting the new iPhone, but I just can't do it. I feel like its a step backwards from the Gnex.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

yarly said:


> Biggest reason to not have an idevice is not even the device itself, it's itunes, because it's a POS app that's even worse if one uses windows.


christ, yes

I was absolutely livid when my wife decided to get an iPhone - as the family IT manager, I was forced to use iTunes again


----------



## AdamNexus (Jun 5, 2012)

Three reasons I am switching to iPhone 5: Performance, performance, performance. Went from iPhone 3G to droid x to iPhone 4 to droid bionic to galaxy nexus. Android is great, iOS is great. People who pick one over the other also talk shit about McDonalds while they eat at burger king. Getting a nexus 7 for Xmas so I'll still be able to get my aosp fix.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

AdamNexus said:


> People who pick one over the other also talk shit about McDonalds while they eat at burger king.


I don't really find that an equitable comparison... they're both junk food as is but at least BK tastes better being grilled at some point in its life... I honestly cannot eat McDs burgers, but I don't mind getting a BK every now and then, say once a month or so...

...now McDs sausage biscuits with cheese when your hungover, on the other hand, its a whole different game


----------

